# bit of extra cash...



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

i work as a valeter in the week at a main dealer and have done for the last couple of years,and consider myself to be competant at what i do.
i would however like to earn abit of extra cash on a saturday morning,i have all my own gear so why not eh.
what do you guys think of this and the price id be looking at?
OUTSIDE......
citrus pre wash,
wash car with ag shampoo,wash mitt etc etc (not snow foamed)
wheels cleaned and de tared and de ironed (while on the car)
de tar and fall out remover the car,
rinse car again,
clay bar the car,
polish with ag srp,
wax with ag hd wax
polish glass
INSIDE.......
hoover car inc boot,
G101 all door shuts inc boot shut,
clean all plastics,
polish glass,
ag interior shampoo on seats and carpet to freshen them up.....
so just the bacics really.
was looking at £75-£100 depending on how bad the interior is...i.e. dog hair,proper ground in dirt etc etc
as you can see no correction work involved as i aint got a machine as yet and need a little more practice with one
all this should take about 4-5hrs
what do you think? :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hve you covered all bases concerning running a business part time or otherwise including insurance?


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

S63 said:


> Hve you covered all bases concerning running a business part time or otherwise including insurance?


was just going to do mates and family cars for now and see how it goes


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

steve1975 said:


> was just going to do mates and family cars for now and see how it goes


You will have done very well to get £75 to £100 to valet cars of friends and family, doesn't change anything though, it's still business that carries responsibilities.


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

If you are just doing this for family and friends then I think you may need to lower the prices a little to get them interested.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

You need minimum Public Liability Insurance to even operate a part time business.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

steve1975 said:


> was looking at £75-£100


IMHO, you need to half that price at least. And even then, I'd say it was too expensive for what you're offering.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

when im doing the odd friends car I offer everything there for 30


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

steve1975 said:


> i work as a valeter in the week at a main dealer and have done for the last couple of years,and consider myself to be competant at what i do.
> i would however like to earn abit of extra cash on a saturday morning,i have all my own gear so why not eh.
> what do you guys think of this and the price id be looking at?
> OUTSIDE......
> ...


For the work your doing mate I think your prices are bang on I wouldn't do it for less


----------



## OjfS (Nov 25, 2012)

Same here £30 quid interior exterior clean for a mate, £45 for a friend of a friend.

When i actually did the maths it costs roughly £6 quid for me in products to wash a car the 2hrs at £7ph so thats £20 add petrol and round it upto £30 covers all the bases.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Down my way that last line would not get you any work.
"depending how dirty it is".
I am stacked out at the minute and acually turning work away because i charge set rates some i win the odd one i lose. (but then people see the difference and pay more anyway).
I did try upping the price and thought my phone had been cut off. Within 5mins of putting price back i had a weeks work booked.
Freinds and family wont pay thise prices mate. You would be lucky to get a third of that.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wow... I charge my friends and family nothing....

I need to up my prices! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

steve1975 said:


> was just going to do mates and family cars for now and see how it goes


To be fair, if you're offering a coat of ag HD Wax, and we all know that lasts about 6 months or so, then you're not going to get much repeat business from mates and friends.

They won't pay £75-£100 each time will they, every couple of weeks or so.

How about just offering a basic wash, hoover inside, and adjust the price according to size of the car. If they want a coat of HD Wax, charge slightly more?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> wow... I charge my friends and family nothing....
> 
> I need to up my prices! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


That's just what I was thinking :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I've asked the question but the OP hasn't stated if he is going to pay his business rates, taxes, insurance etc.

I'm not so naive to think there aren't those that do a bit for cash in the pocket but to come on here showing a menu of services with a healthy price tag and ask advice may be seen as disrespectful to the pros who work hard to make a living with all the associated overheads.


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

I ask for payment by the way of beer and rollies on tap if I'm doing a mates car, £20-30 if it's a friend of a friend as above.

My stepdad lets me off the garage payment for the month (£50) for doing his car inside and out, so I have to hide from the VAT man?:doublesho


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

I wouldnt do it for less than £75


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

You can only charge whatever someone is willing to pay , Some will pay £100 , Some will pay £10 , Some pay more , many pay less 

I would not pay a door knocker £100 to clean my car .

Insurance to cover your ass is a must though .


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

On the insurance side of things, you can only get Public Liability Insurance if you are operating a formal business, ie Self Employed or Director of a Limited Company.

So you would need to be registered accordingly, declaring earning etc. 

If you are taking a payment for services, you should really be doing this anyway.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Shiny said:


> On the insurance side of things, you can only get Public Liability Insurance if you are operating a formal business, ie Self Employed or Director of a Limited Company.
> 
> So you would need to be registered accordingly, declaring earning etc.
> 
> If you are taking a payment for services, you should really be doing this anyway.


I agree with you mate.

However if you were treated to a few quid from friends rather than charging that would be different.

I think saying too much might be downfall for the op especially as payed members fork out for sponsorship of this forum as well as insurance costs.

Some things are better kept to thereselves

:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> wow... *I charge my friends and family nothing*....
> 
> I need to up my prices! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


I think you should at least double, if not tripple your prices ..



S63 said:


> I've asked the question but the OP hasn't stated if he is going to pay his business rates, taxes, insurance etc.
> 
> I'm not so naive to think there aren't those that do a bit for cash in the pocket but to come on here showing a menu of services with a healthy price tag and ask advice may be seen as disrespectful to the pros who work hard to make a living with all the associated overheads.


And there is a Tax Man or two floating around on this forum ..


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

dooka said:


> I think you should at least double, if not tripple your prices ..


That is a great idea... now what is zero times 3?!?!?

Calculator time me thinks....

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I'm the same, friends and family free, girlfriend pays in kind . I've even seen me going round to a few friends of my dad's and fixing scratches for free.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It opens loads of cans of worms if you start charging a reasonable rate to do a job. 

Not that many people regularly spend reasonable sums of money on cleaning their car. 

Of the ones that do eventually you will steal someone else's custom and they probably won't think twice at sticking you in if they know you aren't insured or paying tax. 

Charging mates and family members a working rate is a no no for me. 

Then charging friends of friends pocket money seems pointless. I really couldn't be bothered putting a lot of work in for little reward. 

My opinion is that if you are going to do it, you better do it right. 

I think you either have to be an amateur or make a proper go at it. 

Anything short of doing it right would be wrong either legally or morally.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I work on a commune basis, exchanging skills. 

I polished a chaps headlights the other day on his Accord and in turn he fitted my silicone hoses. 

Sorted my mates mum's brillo pad attempt at bird poo removal on her new Golf in exchange for a hug, hadn't seen her for years and she was like a second mum to me as kid.

Hugs & cider, all you need...


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

If you enjoy it and its a hobby then for fam and friends it should be free.

My mates got an ST and its birthday soon.

He is getting a good correction as a pressie and a few beers when done.

Not having a dig at the op mate just be careful

:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

What doesn't seem to appear in the thread is the contract ith his employer, as in effect the OP is competing in the same line of business , and this can be seriously frowned upon


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

People have suggested lots of valid reasons for not doing this....
This is why this country is on it's ****, my advise would be to make it up as you go along, take some risks, sort our any problems as they arise and go for it. Good luck


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Not entirely sure a guy wanting to make a few quid on the side and being told how to go about it in a legal and proper way is the reason why this country is the way it is to be honest


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

willwander said:


> This is why this country is on it's ****, my advise would be to make it up as you go along, take some risks, sort our any problems as they arise and go for it. Good luck





PeanuckleJive said:


> Not entirely sure a guy wanting to make a few quid on the side and being told how to go about it in a legal and proper way is the reason why this country is the way it is to be honest


I agree... it could have been the reason that the Titanic never had enough lifeboats mind you! :doublesho



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Avanti said:


> What doesn't seem to appear in the thread is the contract ith his employer, as in effect the OP is competing in the same line of business , and this can be seriously frowned upon


Valeter for a main dealer, unlikely there would be a conflict of interests.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

And the cueball is back lol.
Great answer


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Don't know why everyone is throwing their toys out of the pram.

The op wants abit of cash in hand so what, hardly a business popping round a friend or family doing there car while having a catch up all day. I'm sure it's not worth getting insurance if his only going to do It every few weeks. Personally I think you should go for it, we pay to much tax in this country as it is


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Jack said:


> I'm the same, friends and family free, *girlfriend pays in kind* . I've even seen me going round to a few friends of my dad's and fixing scratches for free.


Now that is what I like to hear :thumb:


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Obviously I do not condone doing anything illegal, heaven forbid 
My point being there are a 101 reason not to do something, sometimes you just need to bite the bullet and take some risk and there should be more encouragement to do so.
The guy is washing cars, not building the titanic, he has the skills the equipment and the time. Give it a go, sort problems out if and when they arise, adapt. if it doesn't work out he's lost very little.
Think beautiful positive thoughts, don't bring him down with negative vibes and give the guy some encouragement


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

People moan about car insurance, how much it costs and how much it annoys them that people drive round uninsured and they end up paying for uninsured drivers in their own premiums. In a perfect world, if everyone contributed to the pot then maybe, just maybe, the cost of insurance would go down.

In the same respect, I pay a big wad of my hard earned cash to tax man every six months, it hurts me to do so, but it has to be done, that's life. Arguably the honest person who pays his dues is also paying for the dishonest person who takes undeclared cash. Again in a perfect world, if everyone contributed fairly to the pot, then the pot would be bigger and maybe, just maybe, my tax bill might be less.


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Business is business dude, I see you sell insurance.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Samh92 said:


> Don't know why everyone is throwing their toys out of the pram.
> )


You need a trip to Specsavers, nobody has "thrown their toys out the pram"

Plenty of healthy discussion, useful advice and a bit of humour is all I can find.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

willwander said:


> Obviously I do not condone doing anything illegal, heaven forbid
> My point being there are a 101 reason not to do something, sometimes you just need to bite the bullet and take some risk and there should be more encouragement to do so.
> The guy is washing cars, not building the titanic, he has the skills the equipment and the time. Give it a go, sort problems out if and when they arise, adapt. if it doesn't work out he's lost very little.
> Think beautiful positive thoughts, don't bring him down with negative vibes and give the guy some encouragement


If you were a professional valeter working in the same district possibly paying a mortgage, raising a family and having to work hard enough to show a profit after paying your taxes, insurances, business rates, you might take a different view.

As someone said earlier if you want to do this "on the side" fair enough but don't come on here flaunting a menu and £100 fees, just keep a very low profile.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

...I can here bags of butterkist being opened


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> ...I can here bags of butterkist being opened


A topic that debates whether or not to pay taxes and insurance will always attract a difference of opinions.


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

S63 said:


> If you were a professional valeter working in the same district possibly paying a mortgage, raising a family and having to work hard enough to show a profit after paying your taxes, insurances, business rates, you might take a different view.
> 
> As someone said earlier if you want to do this "on the side" fair enough but don't come on here flaunting a menu and £100 fees, just keep a very low profile.


Agreed, times are hard, we all have our problems and are all doing our best to get by.
Fair enough, I thought he was asking advice I didn't realise he was advertising if so maybe I've misunderstood.

Maybe he thought that this forum is a public open forum rather than one strictly controlled by paying advertisers with a vested interest.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

S63 said:


> A topic that debates whether or not to pay taxes and insurance will always attract a difference of opinions.


Yeah i know ,i'm only larking about.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

willwander said:


> Agreed, times are hard, we all have our problems and are all doing our best to get by.
> Fair enough, I thought he was asking advice I didn't realise he was advertising if so maybe I've misunderstood.
> 
> Maybe he thought that this forum is a public open forum rather than one strictly controlled by paying advertisers with a vested interest.


Maybe I could have worded it better, I certainly am not accusing the OP of unsolicited advertising.


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

I know, I'm just messing too, I just wanted to give the guy some encouragement rather than a load of doom and gloom.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I think the whole thing is a wind up anyway, asking if charging family and friends a £100 is about right, suppose he may live in wealthy circles.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

if I asked for £100 off my mate, even after the 30 odd hours of polishing and Zymol Royale on it, I would get a swift kick to the gonads...

and rightly so....

:lol:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> if I asked for £100 off my mate, even after the 30 odd hours of polishing and Zymol Royale on it, I would get a swift kick to the gonads...
> 
> and rightly so....
> 
> :lol:


You sure they're mates Cuey?:lol:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

S63 said:


> You need a trip to Specsavers, nobody has "thrown their toys out the pram"
> 
> Plenty of healthy discussion, useful advice and a bit of humour is all I can find.


Seems it to me, I'm sure sometime in everyone's life they have done little jobs to earn a couple of quid in your pocket


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bigslippy said:


> You sure they're mates Cuey?:lol:


only when their car is minging it seems!! :lol:

:devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## BeesBacks (Feb 20, 2013)

you bunch of dummy chucking insurance selling keyboard babys!!!!!,,av that for a name calling ha

leave the lad alone,,,giving good advice my rear end,,all i can see is talk of overpriced and no insurance,,,,,,,,,,boring


looking at the products on offer and the type of clean i would say £50-£80 is about right,,,,,,i would do a few friends and family first for free,,(they will pay you when they see what youve done,,trust me).then ask them to spread the word

once you feel like your onto a winner with a few jobs lined up then start thinking about that machine polisher,small smart repairs etc,,,you could even start doing paint correction/scratch removal for your dealership instead of them getting mobile vans in,,,,,,,money in your pocket

then when your making a boat load of money,,,,sign a van up and start a small business



all the best anyhow


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

BeesBacks said:


> you bunch of dummy chucking insurance selling keyboard babys!!!!!,,av that for a name calling ha
> 
> leave the lad alone,,,giving good advice my rear end,,all i can see is talk of overpriced and no insurance,,,,,,,,,,boring
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to DW:lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Samh92 said:


> I'm sure sometime in everyone's life they have done little jobs to earn a couple of quid in your pocket


Totally agree.


----------



## BeesBacks (Feb 20, 2013)

bigslippy said:


> Hi and welcome to DW:lol:


hello bigslip,,,thankyou

please dont take my post as anything other than abit of a banter,,,,just incase


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

BeesBacks said:


> you could even start doing paint correction/scratch removal for your dealership instead of them getting mobile vans in


Have you worked at a main dealership? Paint correction to them would be emulsioning a blue wall white.


----------



## BeesBacks (Feb 20, 2013)

S63 said:


> Have you worked at a main dealership? Paint correction to them would be emulsioning a blue wall white.


one or two

not sure what your background is fella but if you havnt been in contract/dealership valeting trade then you would be surprised how many vans are flying around with machine polishers and basic gear getting paid good money

and the smart repair,fabric repair trade is booming round my area so doing this inhouse is an option aswel


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

BeesBacks said:


> one or two
> 
> not sure what your background is fella but if you havnt been in contract/dealership valeting trade then you would be surprised how many vans are flying around with machine polishers and basic gear getting paid good money
> 
> and the smart repair,fabric repair trade is booming round my area so doing this inhouse is an option aswel


I have to admit I've only been working for a main dealership for two years, yes they do use a mobile for the odd smart repair but never paint correction.


----------



## BeesBacks (Feb 20, 2013)

S63 said:


> I have to admit I've only been working for a main dealership for two years, yes they do use a mobile for the odd smart repair but never paint correction.


just so were on the same page,,,,what do you class as paint correction?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

BeesBacks said:


> just so were on the same page,,,,what do you class as paint correction?


Sorry but can't be bothered to continue veering off topic, if the OP ever gets to this stage I will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## BeesBacks (Feb 20, 2013)

S63 said:


> Sorry but can't be bothered to continue veering off topic, if the OP ever gets to this stage I will be pleasantly surprised.


off topic?,,,,,,,the lads thinking about getting into machine polishing:buffer:

and i can see your full of beans when it comes to putting people down,,,,shame on you,,ha

shall we get back on topic,,,,,,insurance:wall:


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

S63 said:


> If you were a professional valeter working in the same district possibly paying a mortgage, raising a family and having to work hard enough to show a profit after paying your taxes, insurances, business rates, you might take a different view.
> 
> As someone said earlier if you want to do this "on the side" fair enough but don't come on here flaunting a menu and £100 fees, just keep a very low profile.


what the hell is wrong with you pal...im talking a few hours on a saturday morning,not global domination!!!! chill out!!!!


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

S63 said:


> Totally agree.


you've changed your tune...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

play nicely please guys..


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

BORED now.


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

at the end of the day, if its something your doing on the side 100 is fair, if you was a full time business its way to cheap. But it would be a good way to to start and to test the water to see if it works.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

steve1975 said:


> you've changed your tune...


I haven't changed my tune, I don't need to chill out, if you're going to be taking up to £100 a throw from family and friends, your extra cash will soon mount up to a tidy sum, like I said before don't talk about it, keep a low profile, if your not going to do it legit you have at least been warned.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

AllenF said:


> BORED now.


so am I...
of these kind of threads nearly _always_ turning into petty arguements


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah very bored of this now.
Kev close this one please can you before it gets out of hand AGAIN.
I just fail to see how someone can do this at a dealers for two years consider themselves being competant then ask questions like the original......
BORING


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not a section under my control currently unfortunatley - would be closed already otherwise, rest assured


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> play nicely please guys..


i am...just pi$$es me off that SOME folk are on about insurance,rates and taxes....i pay my taxes through the week so why not earn abit more a few hours on a saturday morning...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i can see you are steve, unfortunatley several others aren't


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

100 would cheap for that job


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Tum te tum te tum te tum taps fingers lights ciggerette.
Ok lets be very blunt now.
You cant be THAT good all dealers i have worked for ( wont drop names but we are talking top end motors) work saturdays.
So if you get saturdays off then they dont rate you to want you six plus days a week.
Then undeclared income is an offense.
Your employer will frown upon you read your contract.
The list goes on and on and on
Like i said BORED now.......l


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Allen, if you are that bored of this thread, maybe stop viewing it? :lol: ..


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol yeah. Bad day at office kev long story mate.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Not going to kick up an argument but I think it's wrong of you to question the mans current full time job saying "you can't be that good"

Irritates me that you can't do or say anything now days without being shot.

Rant over


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Samh92 said:


> Not going to kick up an argument but I think it's wrong of you to question the mans current full time job saying "you can't be that good"
> 
> Irritates me that you can't do or say anything now days without being shot.
> 
> Rant over


agree :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

It must be something to do with first of the month! Why is it that expressing an opinion starts mud slinging? Read this thread from post one and no one is "getting" at anyone else. Different people offering their view, if you don't agree don't make it personal. We are all supposed to be grown ups after all.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't understand it either,similar thing happened yesterday,anyone would think livelihoods are being put under threat,,it's madness.Try being a carpenter.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

......


----------

